# Managed VPS



## Matty (Jan 10, 2014)

Hello all,

New to the forums so hope I posted it in the correct part.

I'm with my current host and I've had a managed VPS with them for about 2 years, I am happy with the service but there is a massive price difference between the managed VPS and unmanaged VPS.

So my question is as my VPS is setup how I want it to be, do I really need it managed?

I know some basic knowledge about VPS but its mainly about keeping it updated/security.

What is included in a managed VPS? is it as simple as updating software regular?

Thanks


----------



## Jade (Jan 10, 2014)

If it is indeed a fully managed service, then it'll basically include managed services on whatever you needed.


----------



## Matty (Jan 10, 2014)

Yea its fully managed I can either choose managed or unmanaged. but price difference is £30 which seems such a lot. Like I said I have some basic knowledge so I don't really want to pay for something I don't really need.

What do you web hosts do to manage your VPS clients, how can I keep ontop of security/software updates?


----------



## TruvisT (Jan 10, 2014)

Matty said:


> Yea its fully managed I can either choose managed or unmanaged. but price difference is £30 which seems such a lot. Like I said I have some basic knowledge so I don't really want to pay for something I don't really need.
> 
> What do you web hosts do to manage your VPS clients, how can I keep ontop of security/software updates?


Follow RSS feeds. Setup monitoring. Read news. Learn. Study. ect...

The 30 is worth it if you don't plan to live in the server world.


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (Jan 10, 2014)

Full management usually includes doing anything you ask for. They will update, monitor, configure, install - whatever you want.


----------



## Matty (Jan 10, 2014)

I plan to stay in the server world, want to learn as much as possible. I can install software and do other small commands through SSH. Just need need guiding hand through keeping up with security updates.


----------



## cubixcloud (Jan 10, 2014)

Then get it unmanaged. But know that you will need to fix any issues not included in support yourself or pay your provider too. If you really want to learn fire up a linux or windows vm on oracle virtualbox.


----------



## ndelaespada (Jan 10, 2014)

get it unmanaged! you'll learn a lot in no time (as soon as things start breaking)


----------



## ServerStreet (Jan 10, 2014)

You may wish to look for an unmanaged provider that offers managed services hourly so you pay only for what you need. You can also hire a server management company to do hourly work for you.


----------



## Matty (Jan 10, 2014)

Yea true, Its just the service is the best that I have ever used just their support lacks a little as they have grown.

What UK server management company's do you recommend?

Would anyone be willing to share what there daily routine is regarding running a VPS server? (Security/software updates)


----------



## perennate (Jan 10, 2014)

apt-get update; apt-get upgrade ??

And then make sure your web applications stay up to date.


----------



## Hxxx (Jan 11, 2014)

perennate said:


> apt-get update; apt-get upgrade ??
> 
> And then make sure your web applications stay up to date.


That's only if the OS is debian based. And that is not the only thing to do, there are lots and lots of things that he need to take care off. Don't give such a bad advise.


----------



## Matty (Jan 11, 2014)

hrr1963 said:


> That's only if the OS is debian based. And that is not the only thing to do, there are lots and lots of things that he need to take care off. Don't give such a bad advise.


Thanks hrr1963, care to elaborate on what else/other commands I would need?


----------



## Amfy (Jan 11, 2014)

Matty said:


> but price difference is £30 which seems such a lot.


Well, it really depends what project this for, but generall 30 bucks is absolutely nothing for managed services. To be honest, we're charging a lot more usually 

Of course most stuff here is more for hobby usage, so updating is most job to do on the servers. But for a business, it's required to have someone for any kind of issue. I mean managed servers are not for having an updated system, but for having sysadmins that have years or experience, know what to do in all possible situations, etc.


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 11, 2014)

The difference between managed and unmanaged is about the trouble you want to handle.

Example 1:

If my mail server is failing at 4a.m. on Saturday morning - I don't care.

When I am awake I will fix it.

Most email will still arrive.

Example:2

If the mail server used by my family/friends died at 4a.m. on Staturday morning - I do get about 20 calls at 6a.m. about errors and most important emails not get delivered. And hundrets of SMS every 5 minutes if it is allready fixed.

Example 1 is hosted on a 96 MB Ram 10$ per year vps (well I am only renting an IP with sam RAM attached to it).

Example 2 will be hosted on a managed webhosting account the next time something goes wrong because it is not worth the hassle.
Family and clients can drive you nuts.

So the shiny vision is you becoming the linux pro but the not so shine side of the medal is you doing a lot of nasty work at really bad times.


----------



## maounique (Jan 11, 2014)

@wlanboy

You can also setup redundancy of some sort, across providers and across the world, chances to fail the same time are astronomical.

If I were the OP I would keep the managed server (well, it is a very nice quote for full management) and get a hobby one where I would try to setup a redundant server for the services I have on the managed one. Then, when I am fairly confident change roles the unmanaged becomes primary, then remove the managed and buy another unmanaged for secondary.

The most important part is the security, many times you can have a compromised server without knowing it before it is too late (your host will receive notifications from cops and victims of the crackers which used it for their illegal activities).

I would say security comes first, then you add functionality.

1. Keep your OS up to date;

2. Keep your applications/scripts up to date;

3. Do not run anything you do not need especially DNS/mail servers. If you keep your attack surface low, you are on the good path;

4. Use complex and long passwords on everything. "I will never again use short passwords !" is a good example. Is more secure than Vxg8Hj9pI and much easier to remember. If possible change default ports, for example 22 for SSH or 10000 for virtualmin.

5. Change directory of your admin area on your web-facing script and be very careful with directory permissions. Do not allow write on anything you dont have to.

You should be mostly secure if you follow that simple guide.


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 12, 2014)

Mao_Member_no_signature said:


> @wlanboy
> 
> I would say security comes first, then you add functionality.
> 1. Keep your OS up to date;
> ...


First point: He will need DNS and Mail. And you should be knowing what you are doing if you want to do that yourself.

I wrote my mail server tutorial after 1.5 years of operating a email server.

Regarding your list:

If it would be only that.

You forgot:


Limiting connections
iptables, fail2ban

Keep an eye on what is going on
logwatch


----------



## maounique (Jan 12, 2014)

IPT only needed when you need extra functionality, such as blocking some countries or rate-limiting connections. It is a serious problem for newbies to manage those, including with graphical interfaces. fail2ban can also become a problem in itself.

Logwatch is a very good point. Thanks.


----------



## ThePrimeHost (Jan 12, 2014)

From my perspective a "Fully Managed VPS" solution should be akin to a reseller hosting account without the reseller account restrictions. You need a firewall installed (CSF / APF) tech support does it. Seeing 500 internal server errors? Submit a ticket and tech support corrects it, etc.

If you're competent in your ability to secure and manage your own server then I see no need for management. If you're coming from a reseller hosting environment and don't really have any experience in the management realm it may be best to choose the fully managed option.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Jan 12, 2014)

Back in the days when I was first considering a Linux VPS, I was wanting a fully managed one. Problematicaly, none allowed root access so I didn't want to purchase. They should let you have root access at the least.


----------



## tonyg (Jan 12, 2014)

My advice would be:

Buy another domain name and setup an identical system on testing VPS.

After some time (about a year) and you feel confident in your abilities to deal with the different scenarios that you will face then go the un-managed route.

Learn to use the shell (command line), don't go the route of cpanel or any other GUI.


----------



## Matty (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks for the replies

I decided to stick with my current service (managed) and will be purchasing a cheap second unmanaged VPS from which I can learn from.


----------



## Roger (Jan 13, 2014)

Control Panels, like Webmin, could get you started on a friendly graphical interface to operate the most basic tasks like updating and managing your firewall, etc. It will, by no means, replace CLI but it is really helpful for beginners.


----------



## tonyg (Jan 13, 2014)

One more bit of advice:

Learn some basic bash shell scripting and use your script to setup your server.

This way you don't forget to install or properly configure software, it maintains consistency and if you need to bring up a server quickly just run your script.


----------



## BBGN-Doug (Jan 13, 2014)

Matty said:


> Thanks for the replies
> 
> I decided to stick with my current service (managed) and will be purchasing a cheap second unmanaged VPS from which I can learn from.


I think that's a good idea.  You can always ask questions to support when you run into snags on the unmanaged server to help assist you so you can get the expert advice on how to's as well. 

I think one of the many benefits of a true managed service provider is the sleep-easy at night aspect.  A quality provider will know about your issues before you find out and hopefully have them resolved before you wake up.


----------



## GoodHosting (Jan 14, 2014)

I would personally recommend you learn the way I did, through immersion.  It's the best way to learn languages (spoken, as well as scripting/programming in my case), as well as practical knowledge (server administration.)  Where you can really go wrong is "Security" related things, but a helping/guiding hand can correct you if need be on things such as this.

A few recommendations:

- Go unmanaged

- Ask if you are unsure

- Research commands

- Read the man pages

- Participate in communities *

* Not just in this one, but say you choose CentOS Linux as your base distribution, a good decision would be to frequent the IRC channel "#centos" on FreeNode to get a better understanding, and to ask questions when you need them.  A good all-around distribution-unbiased channel is "##linux" on the same network.

I can also help you (hit me up on Skype) if you've ever got any questions about it, I don't mind (free of course.)


----------



## VPS Hosting (Jan 14, 2014)

fizzyjoe908 said:


> Full management usually includes doing anything you ask for. They will update, monitor, configure, install - whatever you want.



Not really, Server side yes beyond that is still an extra


----------



## marythomas (Aug 22, 2020)

In the Managed VPS hosting the web, the coordinator covers all information for each of the customers. These may consist of set up services, tracking, regular updates, settings support, etc. In Managed Vps there is an assurance of little to no recovery time. Also most of the web coordinator companies will make sure that they provide specialized support all time. These companies determine that the website is up all the time. Another wonderful thing about handled the VPS web coordinator is that there is the versatility to increase the storage space potential of the web site.


----------



## parsiweb (Apr 11, 2021)

Matty said:


> Hello all,
> 
> New to the forums so hope I posted it in the correct part.
> 
> ...


Well the price difference is right and everyone has their own specialty price.

I think it is better to do more research on server management


----------



## helmatteo (Apr 22, 2021)

I give my positivity to everyone, the probability that faced with a lack of motivation, you start experimenting: first, try to decide for yourself questions, then turn to loved ones, then someone tells you to take a walk around. No significant changes. Then you go to the offline services page with college admission essay writing a minute you can already focus on those boring tasks on the to-do list and here you are done with the first task. Then another. You get into a work rhythm and easily solve the tasks set before you.


----------

